# Dragonball Super 2. Dal 12 luglio 2019. Tv e Streaming. Saga Moro.



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

Annunciata la nuova saga di Dragonball Super. Si ripartirà, con tutta probabilità, dal prossimo 12 luglio 2019. Nuova stagione che seguirà la saga del torneo del potere.

Sarà la saga di Moro, il nuovo terribile villain in grado di assorbire il potere degli avversari senza toccali. La saga sarà ambientata su Namek.

Sarà trasmessa in tv da Mediaset ma gli episodi si troveranno anche online, in streaming.

Immagine di Moro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annunciata la nuova saga di Dragonball Super. Si ripartirà, con tutta probabilità, dal prossimo 12 luglio 2019. Nuova stagione che seguirà la saga del torneo del potere.
> 
> Sarà la saga di Moro, il nuovo terribile villain in grado di assorbire il potere degli avversari senza toccali. La saga sarà ambientata su Namek.
> 
> ...



allora voglio essere pignolo e dico Neo Namek


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annunciata la nuova saga di Dragonball Super. Si ripartirà, con tutta probabilità, dal prossimo 12 luglio 2019. Nuova stagione che seguirà la saga del torneo del potere.
> 
> Sarà la saga di Moro, il nuovo terribile villain in grado di assorbire il potere degli avversari senza toccali. La saga sarà ambientata su Namek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butcher (21 Marzo 2019)




----------



## ildemone85 (21 Marzo 2019)

non è ufficiale la cosa che io sappia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non è ufficiale la cosa che io sappia



Infatti, anche perché metterlo in contemporanea con JoJo e One Punch Man non è che sia una mossa proprio astuta.


----------

